# Official rides in Wiltshire.



## PaulB (12 May 2010)

Does anyone know of an Audax/sportive or other organised long distance ride in Wiltshire?


----------



## PpPete (13 May 2010)

There is the Wilton (Nr Salisbury) 110 and 200 on 8 August.
Have you had a look at the Audax calendar ?


----------



## PaulB (13 May 2010)

Thanks, Pete. I did kind of look at that calendar but couldn't make much sense(!) of it so thanks for the info on the date. That looks a good un.


----------



## Alien8 (13 May 2010)

I notice that CycloSport now allows you to search for events based upon distance from a specified postcode.


----------



## PpPete (13 May 2010)

PaulB said:


> Thanks, Pete. I did kind of look at that calendar but couldn't make much sense(!) of it so thanks for the info on the date. That looks a good un.



The Calendar defaults to a 2 line display which is horrible to read. Click on the number 1 button (top left of main frame) then SHOW. It should all become clear. Then you can filter by distance or area.

Or there is a downloadable Excel version (Link in left hand frame)


----------



## Broadside (13 May 2010)

PaulB - the Wiggle Bournemouth Arrows Sportive is this Sunday starting near Bournemouth airport. 40% of the route is through Wiltshire with the rest going through Dorset so you might be interested in having a look:

http://www.ukcyclingevents.co.uk/BournemouthSportivePre.pdf


----------

